# Are these fish compatible with Bleeding Heart Tetras.



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I was wondering if the following fish are compatible, and if I can stock them in a 35 gallon tank (36"x12.5"x18")

7 Bleeding Heart Tetras
1 Pearl Gourami
7 Harlequin Rasboras 
5 Zebra Loaches (Botia Striata)

I like these because they vary in color and swimming level. I think they would fill out a tank nicely.

I am completely open to other ideas but *I have to half the bleeding heart tetras*, my wife has been asking for them since our first tank, and this is our third. 

Thanks!


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Read over the profiles for each fish on compatibility. The Zebra Loach is known to nip fins which won't be good for fish like Gourami. They also need a 4 foot tank (55+ gallon).

Maybe look at some Cory Catfish? The common Bronze Cory is kind of boring looking, but there are numerous species that come in various different patterns. Sterbai Corydoras has similar colors, but in dots rather than strips.

Most bottom fish like Cory's and Loaches prefer a sand substrate by the way. They like to dig and sift around, some loaches like to bury themselves. Sharper substrate can hurt them.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would also caution about fin nipping from the Bleeding Heart Tetra too. They do this with angelfish, the gourami would be a similar target.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll skip on the gourami, as I have to have the tetras. Any suggestions for another solo non schooling fish I can use in its place?

Thanks again.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

single fish may be difficult, the smaller cichlids like the Bolivian Ram generally like the lower levels of the tank as, I believe do the bleeding hearts, so fin nipping may be more likely

_Hyphessobrycon bentosi _offer a similar look to the bleeding hearts and seem to be far less likely to nip


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I ended up putting the zebra loaches in my 55 gallon tank. 

The fin nipping makes the Bleeding Hearts a pain to match up, but my wife is set on them.

Now I'm looking for a bottom dweller to go with them instead of the loaches.

I already have false julii cories and leopard cories in a 20 gallon tank. And I'm putting a bristlenose pleco in the 55 as well. I'm looking for something different for the 35 gallon. 

Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Canadian Fish said:


> I ended up putting the zebra loaches in my 55 gallon tank.
> 
> The fin nipping makes the Bleeding Hearts a pain to match up, but my wife is set on them.
> 
> ...


So this is a 35g with the BH Tetra. Have a look at Whiptail Catfish. You could have 1 or more, if it is the true Rineloricaria parva. As noted in the profile (I think), there are some much larger "whiptail" fish that are not good except in larger tanks. There is also the "red lizard whiptail" variety, I have both together. Very unique fish.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Byron, I was unfamiliar with these fish. Do you see yours during the day at all, or are they strictly nocturnal?




Byron said:


> So this is a 35g with the BH Tetra. Have a look at Whiptail Catfish. You could have 1 or more, if it is the true Rineloricaria parva. As noted in the profile (I think), there are some much larger "whiptail" fish that are not good except in larger tanks. There is also the "red lizard whiptail" variety, I have both together. Very unique fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Canadian Fish said:


> Thanks Byron, I was unfamiliar with these fish. Do you see yours during the day at all, or are they strictly nocturnal?


They are out and about continually, they browse over every surface, mostly wood and rock, and the substrate, but plant leaves too. Being relatively inactive, you don't really "notice" them unless you look for them. I like them because they are unique, rather prehistoric looking, but extremely peaceful. Males are said to jostle each other, as with all Loricariidae, but damage is never done. Here's a photo of some of mine shortly after i got the red trio. I've had the large fellow for nearly 4 years now, though that is not long for these fish.


----------

